

Browserify-loader - island205
https://github.com/island205/browserify-loader

======
island205
What is browserify-loader

browserify-loader is another CommonJS loader for browserify workflow. With BL,
You don’t need any tools like watchify, browserify-middleware to auto build
and serve bundle *js in development env.

browserify-loader is similar with requirejs, but:

follow Modules/1.1.1 like Node get rid of wrapper code like define() be
compatible all npm package and all bower components witch support CommonJS.
like underscore, backbone, jQuery and so on.

